# Question to forum members who have Neos



## Marco (Jul 8, 2006)

Jane gave me my very first neo. And I love it. It's tiny and doesn't take up a lot of space.

I was wondering if there are blue flowering neo. A species variation would be great cause tiny plants rock, but if there are hybrid blue that are as small they would be great too. Also, which vendors do you purchase you plants from?

I've been on a blue flower hunt in like forever any advise would be great.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 8, 2006)

I have heard rumour that there might be a corulea flowered Neo, but it wouldn't be a natural variation and I have never seen photographs, so I couldn't say for sure. It is said that the deep yellow Neo's come from a crossing with Ascocentrum at some point in the past. So even some of those are not natural variations, though they are called as such.

I have purchased from Orchids Limited, New World Orchids, Cal Orchid and Neo orchids.

I recommend you start with New World Orchids. They have some great plants. Maybe Rob will pipe in here and give you Alex's contact information.

The top blue flowered Neo hybrids are probably Darwinara Charm 'Blue Star' and Neostylis Lou Sneary. Though I am having mixed results with hybrids myself. Some seem to be doing fine, and others are just threatening to commit suicide. Vandafinetia Blaupunkt is another blue flowered beauty, but it hates me. I think it has too much Vanda in it.


----------



## Marco (Jul 8, 2006)

John are the Darwinara Charm 'Blue Star', Neostylis Lou Sneary, Vandafinetia Blaupunkt small like the regular neo species?


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 8, 2006)

Here is a list of what I have right now. I forgot that I have a small seedling of a cross with what is supposed to be a Corulea Neo. I got my Darwinara from Hausermanns. 

Neofinetia falcata
*Fuukiran*
Awaharibeni
Fuuran
Honamijishi
Ounami Seikai
Ootakamaru
Setsuzan
Shishikouryu
Syutenno x 2
*Hybrids*
Corulea ‘Dong Chon Hong’ x Magenta ‘Joo Chon Wang’
Darwinara Charm ‘Blue Star’ HCC/AOS (Neofinetia falcata x Vascostylis Tham Yuen Hae)
Neostylis Lou Sneary ‘Kultana’ (Rhynchostylis coelestis x Neofinetia falcata)
Rumrillara Sugar Baby (Neostylis Lou Sneary x Ascocentrum Miniatum)
Vandafinetia Blaupunkt (Neofinetia Falcata x Vanda var. corulea)
(Paraphalaenopsis serpentilingua x Neofinetia falcata)


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 8, 2006)

Marco said:


> John are the Darwinara Charm 'Blue Star', Neostylis Lou Sneary, Vandafinetia Blaupunkt small like the regular neo species?


 
Darwinara Charm and Neostylis Lou Sneary are both small like Neo's. Vandafinetia Blaupunkt is larger. I can take some photo's if you want.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a "blue" one that came from Hoosier Orchids. All the others were blooming out white, and this one was colored like Neostylis Lou Sneary so I quickly picked it up. No pics, but I will post them when it blooms.

Jon
________
Ford bantam specifications


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 8, 2006)

Scratch that. Jon has a blue one. I have never seen one, so I would love to get the photos. Did it spike this year Jon?


----------



## lienluu (Jul 8, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I have a "blue" one that came from Hoosier Orchids. All the others were blooming out white, and this one was colored like Neostylis Lou Sneary so I quickly picked it up. No pics, but I will post them when it blooms.
> 
> Jon




Wow, that sounds very pretty, may I have it?


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 8, 2006)

I just found this. If it is real, I am in love.

http://www.galstown.ne.jp/9/wanko/chiwawan/fuuran-10s-bp.jpg


----------



## Heather (Jul 8, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I just found this. If it is real, I am in love.



You need one...


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 8, 2006)

I am supposed to be balancing the checkbook right now. I wonder if $10,000 would be missed?

:drool:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 8, 2006)

The plant has not bloomed since I bought it, but it has about 6 growths. I will be waiting to see it bloom in my conditions and get photos to share before I split it up and give pieces to people saying it is a "blue" Neo. The color may have been intensified by the age of the flower as it didn't last long after purchasing it.

Like Lou Sneary, it is more of a faded mauve. I will not be selling any of it, but pieces will be gifted accordingly...you know who you are. And when there are more pieces, others are more than welcome to it.

Jon
________
1941 ford specifications


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 8, 2006)

Marco, I get most of mine from New World. I also have one from Orchids Limited. I like both vendors, but New World has a larger selection, and their prices and shipping are a little more ... umm ... user-friendly 

Neo Orchids - I've had trouble with them in the past through ebay. I would never buy from them or recommend them to anyone, ever, really. Also they basically buy from the other vendors and re-sell them on ebay anyways so you're better off skipping this middle-man.

Cal Orchids - no experience dealing with them, but their selection is much less than New World's.

The hybrids I've seen look like much larger versions of Neofinetias - Neostylis, Darwinara, and especially Vandafinetia - usually twice the leafspan, and much chunkier, so they are really 3-4x larger. Actually, they really resemble small vandas.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 8, 2006)

The Darwinara and Lou Sneary I have must be younger then. Because they are both smaller than my largest Neofinetia.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 8, 2006)

Jon, put me on that list! (please?) 

John--that plant is fantastic, I think I am in love, too....


----------



## Marco (Jul 8, 2006)

John - I'm with you on the blue Neo. :drool: Blue's my favorite color. I might have to settle for a kenneth schubert. Maybe hausermans still has some left.

Jon - I would love to see pictures of the bloom. Please do post when it does  

Marcus - Thanks for the e-mail and info.  I just searched for all of their websites and put them into my favs.

Well, I just saw the price list. Safe to say I don't think I'll be getting anything, it's the yellow ones that I want, anytime soon. :sob: So if you have Neos in bloom please post pictures so that I may drool over them and live vicariously through your efforts oke:


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 9, 2006)

Neos? Who would grow those? No pouches to speak of... And all those weird deformed leaves? *grin*

But, speaking of New World Orchids, Alex was by today and said that they had just gotten in a nice box of new stuff from Japan. Took them a few days to unpack it, must have been nice. I'm sure they were generating a list of the contents as they unpacked it, that should be ready to go.

As for contact information, probably best to go through their website (newworldorchids.com). If you'd rather deal with Alex than Dr. Lehr (who is gone more often than not, it seems), PM me and I'll give you his e-mail address.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 9, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> Neos? Who would grow those? No pouches to speak of... And all those weird deformed leaves? *grin*


 

GAAAAARRR! Draw your swords and load the cannons. :arrr:


----------



## Marco (Jul 9, 2006)

:viking:


----------

